# bath paint and shower surround



## rando (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey, been working diligently on the bath.   Did find the camera so maybe some pics can be forthcoming.   Using the yellow gypsum for walls and ceiling.  Coated with fiberglass instead of paper, can't remember who makes it.  

My question about that is:  What would be the best paint process and products for bath?   I know the walls/ceiling have to be primed.  Is there a better primer than Kilz-type primers?  A special mold/mildew resistant?  I am thinking of using oil-based, so I can cut it a bit to help cover more easily.   The latex seems to be awfully thick.    Just a thought.   Then for paint?  My wife would like to use the leftover flat latex from our living room.   Any reason I can't?   What issues?   

I did our last bath around 10 yrs ago and it has held up great, with regular sheetrock (installed before we moved in and we have been lucky), primer and paint.    But I can't remember what I used for paints then.

My second thing is the shower surround at the top.   This isn't so much a question as the idea I struck upon.  I work at a sign company that makes canopies for gas stations.   the material many of these are made of is called ACM.   Aluminum Composite Material, I think is what that stands for.   It's a think sheet of aluminum on each side of a plastic core, about 1/8" thick.   We have loads of this in scrap, so I figured I'd use it on the walls above my shower surround.   It's same thickness as the masonite bathroom board but should be much better suited for a wet location.   I can use the plastic trim for the masontie stuff along the edges and corners and caulk it in like bathroom board.  

Any reasons WHY this wouldn't work?   Seems to me it should be almost perfect solution.  

Randy


----------

